# Pregnitude anyone?



## Milty

Ok no I don't have a strange attitude :haha: it's a supplement.

Ok so I'm a LTTCer with unexplained infertility. For almost 2 years now I've been trying all kinds of supplements and different things to see if it helps me get pg or gives me insight to what's wrong. 


I have a great doc that I've been with since I was a teenager who has helped me along the way. I have also seen 3 FS over the years who have not found anything wrong with me. 

I have done every test under the sun at some point and all has been amazing (whatever). I did find out recently I am Vit. D deficient so of course I supplement that. 

I say all this because my doc is having me try something new. Usually when this happens I can find people on BNB or other boards doing it but not this time. 

She has started me on a supplement Pregnitude. It is pretty new to the US but is used in Europe under the name Inofolic. All it contains is folic acid and Myo-Inositol.

It is a new supplement that is doing wonders for PCOS patients. It regulates cycles bring on AF for those who don't get it naturally or have long cycles. It is also brings on O for those who have a hard time with that. 

It has also been starting to be used for women doing IVF. In studies done it has significantly increased egg maturation and Implantation. 

I am however neither of those cases. I'm very regular, always O and don't have long cycles. 

I have long suspected I might have eggs that are mature enough to O and produce Progestrone but maybe not implant? :shrug: I have lately been working to delay O by a bit to increase time for my egg to mature. I have also been gearing my supplements in that direction as well. I have seen progress with this and actually became pg 3 times since Aug 2012. Sadly all were very early miscarriages.

So my doc has come up with this plan for me to use Pregnitude in combo with Progestrone in the 2 WW. 

I was wondering if anyone else was trying this to improve egg quality?


----------



## CedarWood

Milty said:


> Ok no I don't have a strange attitude :haha: it's a supplement.
> 
> Ok so I'm a LTTCer with unexplained infertility. For almost 2 years now I've been trying all kinds of supplements and different things to see if it helps me get pg or gives me insight to what's wrong.
> 
> 
> I have a great doc that I've been with since I was a teenager who has helped me along the way. I have also seen 3 FS over the years who have not found anything wrong with me.
> 
> I have done every test under the sun at some point and all has been amazing (whatever). I did find out recently I am Vit. D deficient so of course I supplement that.
> 
> I say all this because my doc is having me try something new. Usually when this happens I can find people on BNB or other boards doing it but not this time.
> 
> She has started me on a supplement Pregnitude. It is pretty new to the US but is used in Europe under the name Inofolic. All it contains is folic acid and Myo-Inositol.
> 
> It is a new supplement that is doing wonders for PCOS patients. It regulates cycles bring on AF for those who don't get it naturally or have long cycles. It is also brings on O for those who have a hard time with that.
> 
> It has also been starting to be used for women doing IVF. In studies done it has significantly increased egg maturation and Implantation.
> 
> I am however neither of those cases. I'm very regular, always O and don't have long cycles.
> 
> I have long suspected I might have eggs that are mature enough to O and produce Progestrone but maybe not implant? :shrug: I have lately been working to delay O by a bit to increase time for my egg to mature. I have also been gearing my supplements in that direction as well. I have seen progress with this and actually became pg 3 times since Aug 2012. Sadly all were very early miscarriages.
> 
> So my doc has come up with this plan for me to use Pregnitude in combo with Progestrone in the 2 WW.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else was trying this to improve egg quality?

I have heard of it and would like to try. I do not have PCOS either. I think the inositol is what really helps with PCOS. 
I too am one who loses very early pregnancies....implantation failure...


----------



## Milty

Well I have to say I'm excited to have started it but....I'm not so excited about some of the effects it had on me.

Within the first hour of taking it I had bad heartburn. It didn't go away for a few days. I also had bloating like never before. 

I read where us was rare but if it happens just take one dose or packet a day for the first week then go back up to two.

I tried it and it worked. Now I barely notice anything when I take it! Yeah!


----------



## CedarWood

Milty said:


> Well I have to say I'm excited to have started it but....I'm not so excited about some of the effects it had on me.
> 
> Within the first hour of taking it I had bad heartburn. It didn't go away for a few days. I also had bloating like never before.
> 
> I read where us was rare but if it happens just take one dose or packet a day for the first week then go back up to two.
> 
> I tried it and it worked. Now I barely notice anything when I take it! Yeah!

Did you begin the progesterone as well? That can cause bloating, not sure about heart burn.


----------



## Milty

Well I started the Pregnitude about a week before ovulation so the bloating was from it. 

I am on progestrone now through the end of my cycle 


I will say I now when I take the pregnitude It does not effect me at all! :happydance:

So if anyone tries it and that happens just do like they say and spend a week with half doses then go to normal.


----------



## alison29

I took the pregnitude for a month, then switched to cheaper myoinositol and did not get digestive symptoms which makes me question the quality of the new stuff. So I am on it. The pregnitude did cause major stomach upset but i could take a little less and it was ok.


----------



## Charisse28

I started Pregnitude on October 28, 2012, got AF exactly 2 weeks later. Came off of it until the end of Jan.2013 when I started back on it and did Pregnitude and Femara combined, O'd on CD19 and 6dpo today. Waiting until March 2nd to test. No side effects with the Pregnitude except slight headaches and tender boobs.


----------



## Milty

I wonder if the headaches and tender boobs are from O'ing


----------



## Charisse28

Milty said:


> I wonder if the headaches and tender boobs are from O'ing

Well, that was before O, haven't had any headaches since. I have gone down to one packet of Pregnitude after O instead of 2. I did the 2 packs up until O.


----------



## Milty

Did your doc tell you to stop after a BFP?


----------



## Charisse28

Milty said:


> Did your doc tell you to stop after a BFP?

No, but I've read that you should stop after a bfp is confirmed.


----------



## Milty

Thanks !!! I appreciate it:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Charisse did you test? 

Your chart shows your cycle looks so much better.

AFM: well I was on Pregnitude almost the whole month. I did get pg again and had another chemical. However I don't think I have taken the Pregnitude long enough yet for it to effect egg quality. I think my doc said it takes three months which is typical for most supplements as far as egg quality is concerned. 

Anyway I'm sticking with it and we shall see.


----------



## heelsgirl

new here (in fact, this is my first post), but I've been taking it for a few months. I just did my trigger shot Saturday, so I'll have to wait two weeks to see if it's really been helpful. I've had no side effect, so it's just been part of my daily routine.

So, am I okay to take it until (hopefully) a BFP is confirmed?


----------



## Milty

That is what my doc said as well but I would of course check with your doc...


Can I ask do you have PCOS?


----------



## heelsgirl

Hey, sure you can ask! I have been diagnosed with PCOS for years, but, as is often the case, my PCOS is weird. It was much worse until I lost 60 lbs, but my labs are great now. I take levythyroxine for my thyroid and caberolgine(sp?) for my elevated levels of prolactin. I also rarely have cysts. In fact, my RE really hesistates to say I have PCOS, but says I have some sort of endocrine-related infertility. Tomato, tomahto, it's PCOS. Lol.


----------



## Charisse28

Milty said:


> Charisse did you test?
> 
> Your chart shows your cycle looks so much better.
> 
> AFM: well I was on Pregnitude almost the whole month. I did get pg again and had another chemical. However I don't think I have taken the Pregnitude long enough yet for it to effect egg quality. I think my doc said it takes three months which is typical for most supplements as far as egg quality is concerned.
> 
> Anyway I'm sticking with it and we shall see.

Yes, I tested, BFN of course and then I got Bronchitis:( Still taking meds for that now so I decided to take of TTC this cycle will start back in April and will most likely do clomid 50mg and Femara combined along with the Pregnitude and maybe Royal Jelly. Hope something works soon and my BFP is still not years away.


----------



## Elphabaa77

I have been taking Pregnitude twice a day since July of 2012. The first cycle I started taking it, I had horrible headaches, mid-cycle spotting, and AF was delayed about a week! After that first month of taking Pregnitude, my symptoms subsided. However, I did not see noticeable changes until after 2 months of Pregnitude. This definitely varies and they say it can take 3-6 months to see the full effects. When I started Pregnitude, my cycles were 42-45 days long and I never ovulated before day 30. After 2 months of Pregnitude, my cycles were down to 36-37 days and I ovulated typically around day 25-26. That's quite a bit of an improvement. My post-O temps also seem to be staying higher and more 'steady.' My cycles have remained at 36-37 days since then. I should also mention I do have PCOS and I am overweight. However, I lost 80 lbs back in 2009 and at that time my cycles regulated for the first time in my life. They were never shorter than 35 days, so I think I am just one of those that would push 'normal' even if my weight were under control and I didn't have PCOS. I have since gained the weight back, but thank goodness I still have AF somewhat regularly... just not every 35 days.

I would call my self non-traditional PCOS. I don't have cysts. I ovulate. The only real PCOS symptoms I have are being overweight and being insulin resistant. The fact I was close to annovulatory for a number of years prior to 2009 is another strong indication.

Anyhow, I think Pregnitude is good stuff! If taken in conjunction with making the 'right' choices (especially for PCOS women) it can help. I have just read of so many women who give up on it after a month because 'it costs too much and isn't helping, it only made things worse.' When you are dealing with egg quality issues and hormonal imbalance, things are bound to get worse before they get better. My advice is to give it at least 3 months minimum to see if it does anything. It is proven for better egg quality and I am glad to see that there are doctors that see this supplement as more than just for women with PCOS.

Good luck!


----------



## Bunkie

I would really like to hear more from you that have been on Pregnitude. I am thinking of trying it in a couple of months and want to see how it goes for you. Please keep us updated! thanks so much! :)


----------



## Julia35

I tried it for a few months and had seriously sore boobs from it. I googled it, and it seems like that is very common. I have very regular cycles too. I wasn't even sure how it would benefit me, but I did have lighter periods those cycles.


----------



## Milty

Like you guys I would love to hear more positive stories about it. I like the fact that my doc is on the cutting edge and willing to try new things. However, I wish I could hear more stories from those who have actually got a baby out of it. If that makes any sense.

That being said I have read a ton of info from studies on it all very positive. I really like the ones where they were used on IVF participants who had been through failed IVF's before(not that I want anyones IVF to fail). They then compared they egg qualities after the addition of Pregnitude. They kept their protocals the same ect. Also one of the things that really interest me is that also have better implantation rates. 

My doc did say that it takes 3 months to receive the full benifit. So if you want to try it it's a comitment of at least that long. I'm about through with my second month so I have another month to let it build up in my system. 

I'm still TTC now but I am really not expecting anything to happen yet....


----------



## Elphabaa77

Milty said:


> Like you guys I would love to hear more positive stories about it. I like the fact that my doc is on the cutting edge and willing to try new things. However, I wish I could hear more stories from those who have actually got a baby out of it. If that makes any sense.
> 
> That being said I have read a ton of info from studies on it all very positive. I really like the ones where they were used on IVF participants who had been through failed IVF's before(not that I want anyones IVF to fail). They then compared they egg qualities after the addition of Pregnitude. They kept their protocals the same ect. Also one of the things that really interest me is that also have better implantation rates.
> 
> My doc did say that it takes 3 months to receive the full benifit. So if you want to try it it's a comitment of at least that long. I'm about through with my second month so I have another month to let it build up in my system.
> 
> I'm still TTC now but I am really not expecting anything to happen yet....

I just started my 8th box of Pregnitude. Started taking it at the beginning of last July on the advice of my OBGYN. I had seen information about it online, but was leery about starting it until I talked to her. I did not even have to ask her about it, she brought it up first! :happydance:

I am still not pregnant, I haven't lost any weight. BUT my Metformin dose has been lowered from 1750mg of the regular Metformin to 1000mg of the Metformin extended release. (tried to stop Metformin altogether, but that had bad results on my luteal phase AND my sugar cravings) So I would say that is progress! Also, by month 3, my 42+ day cycles went down to 36-38 days. Instead of ovulating on day 30 or later, I now ovulate between day 25-28. All things that have made me stick with the Pregnitude. 

I would really LOVE to hear a REAL success story of a woman getting pregnant while taking Pregnitude. I know a girl who 'raves' about Pregnitude helping to get her pregnant... but it wasn't what helped her. She found out she was pregnant when she was 5 months along!!!! So if you do the math, she had only been taking Pregnitude for maybe 1 month. Not long enough for a real difference. :dohh:


----------

